# Taking food into Belize??



## JoePa (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi All,

We are off to Belize in a few weeks and wanted to take some food with us to help keep the costs down.  Specifically, we wanted to take some meat (beef & chicken) and canned items (tuna, ham, etc.).  I don't believe there will be any problems with the canned goods.  However, we were thinking about freezing the meats and packing them in a softsided cooler and checking it as luggage.  

Are there any special requirements for bringing meat into another country?  We checked the Belize consulate website and were told to call them but haven't done this yet.  Does anyone know if you can freeze a package of meat that was bought from a store, the kind that's shrink wrapped on those styrofoam bottoms, and take it or does it need to be vacuumed sealed in original packaging and USDA stamped?

Thanks for the help.

Joe


----------



## rocha19 (Apr 12, 2009)

[Post by spammer deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## JoePa (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We received the following regarding what we could bring into Belize.  Basically, you can bring in any canned goods with no problem.  However, it gets a little confusing if you want to bring in fresh meats, etc.  

Because of the hassel, we've decided to bring some tuna fish, spam, canned ham, etc. and buy everything else when we get there.

Regards,

Joe  

_Regulations for importation of food items into Belize.
Waived conditions will apply provided that:
1.	you will be importing these commodities from the United States of America; 
2.	that those commodities are of USA origin; 
3.	the commodities have been inspected and certified by USDA; 
4.	where applicable, the commodities are accompanied by the USDA seal;
5.	And the commodities are in their original unopened package.
Beef, pork chops and bacon require an import permit by Law.  Non-compliance results in confiscation and destruction of the commodity and the fines as determined by the regulations.  
The conditions as stipulated by the Belize Agricultural Health Authority and the Supplies Control Unit are as follows:
1.	USDA ground beef frozen - needs to come in original unopened packages bearing USDA seal.  Upon arrival needs to be declared to Quarantine who will inspect to verify compliance. Since these are also regulated by the Supplies Control Unit, Ministry of Finance – need to be in possession of a Valid Supplies control license. 
2.	Bacon - needs to come in original unopened packages bearing USDA seal. Upon arrival needs to be declared to Quarantine who will inspect to verify compliance. Supplies Control Unit regulates this item also hence will need to have a valid supplies control license. 
3.	pork chops frozen - needs to come in original unopened packages bearing USDA seal. Upon arrival needs to be declared to Quarantine who will inspect to verify compliance.  Supplies Control Unit regulates this and they require that persons have in possession a valid supplies control license. 
4.	chicken breasts frozen – PROHIBITED. BAHA Act Chapter 211 of the 2000-2003 of the Revised Edition of the Laws of Belize and Supplies Control Act Chapter 293 of the Revised Edition 2000 Laws of Belize and its subsidiary regulations. 
5.	fish filets frozen – PROHIBITED. BAHA Act Chapter 211 of the 2000-2003 of the Revised Edition of the Laws of Belize and Supplies Control Act Chapter 293 of the Revised Edition 2000 Laws of Belize and its subsidiary regulations. 
6.	Sliced lunch meat turkey, salami, and hotdogs – small quantities for personal use -CAN BE IMPORTED but need to come in original unopened packages bearing USDA seal where applicable.  Needs to be declared to Quarantine upon arrival. 
7.	can goods – vegetables and soups -small quantities for personal use - CAN BE IMPORTED 
8.	Butter, sour cream and HARD cheese –small quantities for personal use - CAN BE IMPORTED 
9.	Bottled water - small quantities – REGULATED – Will need to be in possession of a Valid Supplies Control Incense from Supplies Control Unit, Ministry of Finance.  Supplies Control Act Chapter 293 of the Revised Edition 2000 Laws of Belize and its subsidiary regulations. 
10.	cereal, potato chips, pretzels, pasta, cookies, cakes and candy – small quantities for personal use- CAN BE IMPORTED 
11.	bread, rolls, sandwich, wheat, white, pita, rye, - small quantities for personal use -CAN BE IMPORTED 
12.	vegetables – celery, onion, potatoes, carrots, jicama, yucca, lettuce – small quantities for personal use – CAN BE IMPORTED 
13.	Liquor – 12 beer, 2 litres gin/ vodka/ rum – REGULATED. Will need to be in possession of a Valid Supplies Control Incense from Supplies Control Unit, Ministry of Finance.  Supplies Control Act Chapter 293 of the Revised Edition 2000 Laws of Belize and its subsidiary regulations. 
14.	1 dozen EGGS – PROHIBITED.  BAHA Act Chapter 211 of the 2000-2003 of the Revised Edition of the Laws of Belize 
15.	Sodas – cola, Sprite etc. - REGULATED. Need to have a Valid Supplies Control License from Supplies Control Unit, Ministry of Finance. Supplies Control Act Chapter 293 of the Revised Edition 2000 Laws of Belize and its subsidiary regulations. 
16.	Bananas – small quantities for personal consumption. CAN BE IMPORTED. 

Additional information:  
Since many of the commodities require a Supplies Control License, you can reach them at Telephone number: 501-822-2152 or 501-822-2158 or 501-822-2169.  Fax: 501-822-2886.  Contacts: Mr. Jose Trejo or Ms Betty Jones_


----------

